# Wierd creaking sound



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

So long story short, replaced the rotors and pads about a month ago, and recently I have been getting this strange creaking noise from the front drivers side wheel area. Usually only happens when I would back up, or if I was stopped on a hill and I would roll back a little. Recently, it has been happening a few times when moving forward. The sound is similar to the creaking of bushings or being low on power steering fluid. (I checked the fluid levels, all fine, and I dont have strut bushings since I am on air. I am not rubbing, because I ride just slightly lower than stock).

I was told it was probably the axle but the thing is, if I hit the brakes, it goes away. (I back up, hear the creaking, then pump the brakes a few times, and the sound is gone). I figured I had air in my brake lines so I bled them yesterday; still happens 

The bushings on the front drivers side caliper are pretty ****ty looking, could that cause the creaking sound? Or perhaps the caliper is failing?

Edit: Even if my bushings are shot, would they be the cause of creaking? Ive been searching around google and it pretty much seems like crappy bushings/guide pins would cause creaking WHILE braking. I have creaking when NOT braking so that definitely would mean that the piston is sticking right?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you record the sound and post it? Are you hitting the brake while backing up? Do you just lightly push the brake pedal, and it does that, or is it whenever you give the brake pedal a good push while backing up? I notice when I'm on a hill (manual transmission) that if I just slightly reduce pressure on my brake pedal it'll creak slightly, which is the brake rubbing against the rotor.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, that would make sense. The creaking occurs when the brakes are NOT ENGAGED at all. I try to back up, release the brake, give it some gas and slowly release the clutch, move a wee bit and CREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK. If I stomp on the brake a few times, it goes away and I can back up without creaking. 

After further research, I think it might be the guide pins. The bushings are 100% shot (ie, the pin is visible...lol, there might as well be no bushing) and i now realize that the bushings/guide pins allow the caliper to slide and therefore transfer even pressure. Im going to grab some new bushings/pins tonight and try to get it done tomorrow. Hopefully that will fix it this


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Figured it out. It was my guide pins. I took the wheel off and saw that the caliper was not moving off of the rotor at all. My pad was dragging which explains why my car felt a bit slower than normal. 

I took out the guide pins; the top one came out easily but the bottom was on there pretty good, I had to pull it out with pliers. They were dry but I am assuming it was dry enough that the caliper was not able to retract properly, thus allowing the pads to sit right on the rotor. I changed the bushings and pins and greased them up. All is well. Car doesnt feel as sluggish and no noise! 

Thanks!


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

****. The sound is back. Came back last night. Wtf. The pins obviously helped temporarily so I don't know. How quick is the piston on the caliper supposed to retract? When I checked, it looked like it retracted pretty slowly. Is my caliper dying then?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

anyone? How responsive should calipers be? Could it be the brake lines? I dont see why the bushings would fix the problem for only a day


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm having the same issue. I replaced the caliper pins when I changed the rear pads. I wonder if the caliper is bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

